# Decided to start a Journal, Currently 3 weeks out of West Midlands Classic



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi guys I've been training just over 13 years and and am 30 years old, i'm based in Swansea south wales, Ive competed in strongman under 105kg over the past 3 years, placing 9th in uk strongest man in 2011 and 8th in the champion of champions 2012, i have placed 4th in wales strongest man under 105kg also after competing in the national competition on few occasions.

Bodybuilding is my big interest and have always trained as a bodybuilder between my strength competition preps, I have finished competing within strongman now as my body was taking a battering with injuries....torn hamstrings, lat, quad, partial chest tear, snapped collarbone and sprained chest.......

i dieted for 5 months from 17stone 5lbs for last sunday's ukbff wales championship in which i ended up being in the intermediate under 80kg class, it ended up being possibly the most competitive class, i placed 4th from 9, was in all the 1st call outs next to 1st and 2nd place all day so honestly thought i was 2nd or 3rd as did many of my support and people watching. I am not to down though as all the 3 guys who placed above me were incredible and duly deserved their positions through hard prep like myself.

I am not ready to give up my condition yet or chance to qualify for ukbff brit final spot so have decided to enter the west midlands championship.

I am planning to come in bigger and fuller for this next comp as feel i lost a bit fullness in last few weeks from the wales which cost me, I am being prepped currently by Mark Robinson from cardiff CSN, a really top class prep coach.

For this prep i will record my training and diet leading to the show with picture updates of progress.

I have attached pictures from the wales ukbff last weekend prejudging pics, i am number 55


----------



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

these pictures are from yesterday and 2day, exactly 3 weeks out of the west midlands championship in which i have entered, i will come in heavier and as an under 90kg on day as plan, i am much bigger and fuller in better condition from when was 3 weeks out of the wales so do aim to bring a better package.

current daily pre contest diet at moment

-100gram oats with water mixed with optimum nutrition gold standard whey, half table spoon natural peanut butter and half a Avacado

-100 gram basmati rice, 2 whole eggs & 2 egg whites scrambled with tin tuna in brine

-250 gram sweet potato with 220gram diced turkey with 100gram quark with seasoning

-gold standard whey shake with 4 rice cakes with table spoon macademia nut oil

-train

-gold standard whey with 1 scoop phd waxy vol

- 300gram diced turkey, 250-300 gram green vegetables

-40gram almonds with optimum nutrition casein shake in water before bed


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed! Good luck with this, and quark in your diet, good man! :thumb:


----------



## phil30 (Jul 26, 2013)

few shots from 2nte, def feel condition is better then been before with more fullness


----------

